# OK, Here we grow!



## The Hemp Goddess (May 11, 2008)

I hate keeping pictures at home, so decided that I should start a grow journal.

1.  Seedlings transferred from soil to bubbler 18 days ago
2.  See above.
3.  21 days into flowering
4.  7 days into flowering
5.  Satori still in veg

I hope I got these right and in the right order..

Although I have been growing for many years, this is my first Grow Journal (I think that needed to be capitalized, since it's my first).


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 11, 2008)

Looks like you got yourself a nice little setup. I will be watching this grow. Good Luck.


----------



## Cole (May 11, 2008)

Hydro looks so clean. Nice plants.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 12, 2008)

Couple of my girls happily vegging under a T5.


----------



## Cole (May 12, 2008)

yummy.


----------



## lorenzo (May 12, 2008)

Very nice.:aok:  Keep it up.:headbang:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 20, 2008)

Just updating pictures.

1.  Seedlings 
2.  the vegging room is getting crowded
3.  Satori (revealed to be a girl this week!) still vegging
4.  3 girls in different stages of flowering--2 weeks apart.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 20, 2008)

very lovely girls miss Goddess!


----------



## crazyc411 (May 20, 2008)

awesome looking plants, ill be watching :watchplant:


----------



## doctorvapor (May 20, 2008)

wow!!! nice.


----------



## snuggles (May 20, 2008)

Those are hemp plants, right LOL. Looks like you have a pretty nice set up and the plants all look nice and green. Good stuff


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 21, 2008)

Very healthy looking plants you have there :aok:


----------



## smokybear (May 21, 2008)

Some very good looking ladies you have there. Looks like it's going to be an interesting ride. Make sure to keep us posted as we will be following along. Take care and be safe. Good growing!


----------



## littlenode (May 21, 2008)

looks really nice, THG..very healthy..lush....that Satori is beautiful, I'll be paying close attention as thats one of the strains im growing next. Is she Lst'd?


----------



## choking_victim (May 21, 2008)

nice and bushy plants.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 22, 2008)

Your plants look extremely healthy and happy. Keep doin' what yur doin man!


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (May 22, 2008)

Ya keep it up everything looks great!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 22, 2008)

littlenode said:
			
		

> looks really nice, THG..very healthy..lush....that Satori is beautiful, I'll be paying close attention as thats one of the strains im growing next. Is she Lst'd?



No--no lst or anything.  She just grew big and thick and lush like that under a T5.  Satori is really quality bud.  I am only going to veg her for a few more days, maybe a week.  I want to make sure I have some good clones from her--one of those will be turned into a momma.

I sure get into this growing thing.


----------



## Melissa (May 23, 2008)

*your ladies are beautiful :48:*


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 17, 2008)

One of the girls about 2 weeks away.


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jun 17, 2008)

mmm, looking VERY tasty:hubba:


----------



## littlenode (Jun 17, 2008)

wow puuuuuurdy Thg ...hurry it up though, would ya?...I want a smoke report on that Satori...hehe

 Smoke on...


----------



## lyfr (Jun 17, 2008)

very lush garden you have there HG,  you must be a busy girl with the different stages and all.  i'll be watchin these!


----------



## Growdude (Jun 18, 2008)

That is one nice plant!

What nutes do you use, PPM ? and your squedule of changing your rez.
I like how green they are without any signs of burn.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome looking plants!!!! Green-thumb


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 18, 2008)

Way To Grow girl 
Impressive...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 18, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> That is one nice plant!
> 
> What nutes do you use, PPM ? and your squedule of changing your rez.
> I like how green they are without any signs of burn.



Thanks, I use GH flora series and the Lucas Formula.  I add Bud Blood, Big Bud and Carbo Load for flowering.  I keep my PPMs low--around 1000 tops.  Each bucket is its own res, since plants are in different stages of growth.  I change every 7-10 days depending on my work schedule.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 18, 2008)

hey there you Goddess you! those are looking very tastey!

nice! nice! nice!:aok: 

I just love seeing those huge buds form!:watchplant:

I know excited you must be getting! my girls are about 3 weeks to finish!

I swear everyday the buds get fatter! I use GH nuits also!

thanks for sharing with us! :48:

it's so much fun watching all this growing going on!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2008)

1 & 2- Still about 10 days away, I think.  I have been growing this strain for a while now.  I acquired the seeds from a medical grower in CA.  It is a fast finisher with an up social high.

3.  Satori 4 weeks into flowering.


----------



## stoner (Jun 26, 2008)

that plants looks amazing, the busheyness to it makes it look so good... hope you get some tatey buds from it


----------



## tcbud (Aug 14, 2008)

Beautiful Plants.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2008)

:aok: ...:goodposting: ....:clap: ....:48:   thanks for shareing  you make this dirt farmer want to change..those look great


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 25, 2008)

Everything looks enviable!  Any new updated pics?


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 26, 2008)

*:yeahthat: :hubba:*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2008)

*The ladies are looking real nice THG. :aok: I like when it gets close to harvest because ya start counting them days down. :hubba: It's almost like a birthday or something.  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *The ladies are looking real nice THG. :aok: I like when it gets close to harvest because ya start counting them days down. :hubba: It's almost like a birthday or something.  *


 

More like Christmas


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Oct 26, 2008)

I think the goddess has smoked that harvest!

look at the date........


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2008)

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> I think the goddess has smoked that harvest!
> 
> look at the date........


 
:rofl:,,,sometimes i forget to look..i think she put a link from another thread...thats my story and im sticking 2 it


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry I missed this THG. 

Beautiful plants and awesome grow. You got it going on! 

I totally agree with the lower ppms with DWC. Your grows shows that also.

All u fools drooling over Megan, when the true hottie is right here! Your hot Avi and grow skillz made my day!

Great job THG!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 26, 2008)

I am getting ready to take my flowering room down for some remodeling, so I don't have a whole lot going on right now.  Everybody (but the SQ) is in temporary quarters that are not ideal.  I have a Speed Queen almost ready for the chop-chop, a Satori scrogging and a Satori vegging.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 27, 2008)

*Looking great THG. :aok: What kind of remodeling are ya gonna do? :confused2: *


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking great THG. :aok: What kind of remodeling are ya gonna do? :confused2: *



Thanks.

My flowering closet is 3 x 6.5, which is plenty large enough for me, but the door (which is in my master bedroom) is at the end of the closet in the 3' wall.  This makes it cumbersome to get in and out sometimes.  So, first I am moving the door to the center of the 6.5" wall (which will be in my master bathroom) and will give me better access and make it easier to change the buckets out.  I am going to move some electrical boxes and add a few more.  I also plan on adding more rigid ducting to make it easier when I change from winter to summer (and vice versa) ventilation.  I'm taking down the mylar and putting up Panda film.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 27, 2008)

lol,you are one busy lady.how about coming over and re-doing my grow area?lol


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

plants are looking fab! When that biggun coming down? Must be any day now?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> lol,you are one busy lady.how about coming over and re-doing my grow area?lol



LOL, Andy, you will just have to wait your turn...I haven't even started mine yet.

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> plants are looking fab! When that biggun coming down? Must be any day now?



That's my other Speed Queen.  Yes, she is getting close.  I am checking trichs a couple of times a day now.  They are pretty much cloudy, so really close.  I like to harvest before there are too many amber trichs.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

yea know what you mean, the amber couchlock smoke can give a bit of a headache on the come down so don't blame u! Do you start to see amber trichs before they all turn cloudy?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 27, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> yea know what you mean, the amber couchlock smoke can give a bit of a headache on the come down so don't blame u! Do you start to see amber trichs before they all turn cloudy?



Actually this plant is rather unique in that I really do not see any amber trichs yet.  They are just pretty much all cloudy.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 29, 2008)

You will love that Panda over the Mylar. I use Panda in my rooms. When u put it up, it looks like a Mafia kill room.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 29, 2008)

Why the panda over the mylar?


----------

